# Womb massage?



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about womb massage? I have normal whole body massage every few weeks and my abdomen is almost the only area she doesn’t massage. Currently preparing for a FET after ICSI and my mother in law has suggested womb massage. We’re probably looking at transfer in about 3 weeks. I’d love to hear from anyone with experience of this, and especially in combination with treatment.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Just wanted to wish good luck with transfer. Sorry, I can't help with personal experiences xx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Thank you! I think clinic won’t want me doing this and everything’s happening quite quickly (transfer likely next week) so will think about this again if we get a negative before another transfer.


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi bobo,

I had a fertility womb massage last year - it felt good, but the only thing was that it brought my period on much earlier than usual, around 5 days, which messed everything up for my planned ivf cycle!  I guess everyone is different, but I'm not sure I'd do it so close to FET.  Maybe stick with using hot water bottles every evening and do some self fertility massage, which is much more gentle.  

Best of luck with the forthcoming trasnfer.    x


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Oops...just saw your most recent post since the initial one! Good luck. x


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Nicnik! Yes my period came very quickly after EC, I think because I had a normal massage. I’ve had similar with reiki and reflexology in the past. I know what to do if I’m waiting ages for my next period!


----------

